# Storing / Showcasing your Collection



## Edwood (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting a pen/watch case to store my growing collection, along with my other "toys".

Like this Men's Accessories Box from Red Envelope.

http://images.redenvelope.com/is/im...de=sharp&op_usm=0.5,1.0,0.0,0&wid=250&hei=250http://images.redenvelope.com/is/image/production/H06_165547_W?nanos=770&qlt=75,0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.5,1.0,0.0,0&wid=250&hei=250


Anyone else have nice storage / display methods?

-Ed


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of my smaller lights go in an aluminum case (storage, not display):












peace


----------



## thunderlight (Nov 1, 2006)

For larger lights, I have thought about something like a wine rack. Of course, it would require a lot of dusting of the lights.

EDIT: Grammar Fix


----------



## Eugene (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004T82P/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 10, 2006)

I need to figure out some kind of shelving system. I was thinking of something along the lines of a plate rail going around the room, or something like that. Can't think of an easy way to store as many huge lights as I have. It's getting to be a problem--right now they're all standing like an aluminum city in the corner of a room.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 30, 2006)

I use plano boxes for mine.

They are nice and made in the USA!


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a nice case like that but yello, looks like a pelican but its not it was used for a valve of some kind..anyway I want to use it to store my flashlights but I am still looking for the egg crate style foam to use in it, anyone know where I can get some cheap?


----------



## Jackal112203 (Dec 29, 2006)

Newbie here...

I use a Pelican 1200 case w/ the plick n pluck foam. Good for safe storage and display IMO.
(its a smaller case, I don't have much lights)


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep Pelican Micro cases is the choice for me. It houses, SF E1L, L1 and two SF123A cells. 

In fact IMHO spending some hard earned money for cases (Pelican, Lowepro, Sunpod etc) is necessary to safeguard your investment. 

Pelican has UNCONDITIONAL WARRANTY FOR LIFE whereby they shall replace your case if it is broken. What more would you want?...He...He....


----------



## Sigman (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep most of mine in a box like this...


----------



## karlthev (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a bunch of Pelican cases which hold some of my collection and, 1/2 dozen of the huge plastic storage bins with lids (ala KMart/WalMart) for the lesser-looked at/played with lights. I don't "display" my lights per se rather may have (quickly accessible/visible) a dozen at hand for actual use. My EDCs are on my belt. 



Karl


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 13, 2007)

Be careful.

If you have them together on open display, you wife will see just how many you have !


----------



## atm (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep most of mine in a box like this


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

How about something like this:

The Wall O' Maglites:




Solid Colors:




Remainder of stock light collection & fuschia / light pink collection:




Some misc stock lights & burgundy red / old school black collection:




Bronze / copper collection extras:




Flaming mag collection:




Custom wood mags done by CPF member "WILL":




Custom finished / Custom Plated / Powder Coated Lights / Splash anodized




Custom machined and HA3 coated collection:


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 19, 2007)

And where do you keep your batteries ?


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> And where do you keep your batteries ?



Right here!


----------



## Xenon (Jan 19, 2007)

sizzlechest you have one heck of a beautiful collection of maglites!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW! Thats NICE!
Great collection!


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. See this link for some other great ideas for how to store your beauties: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147541


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 19, 2007)

I like those hanging display cases. Something along those lines, but five times larger, is what I might end up using.


----------



## Bill97z (Jan 29, 2007)

Red evelope is overpriced.

Bombay company has similar cases that are lower priced....


http://www.bombaycompany.com/gp/product/B000B8QDHK/104-5342385-7801531


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been using this watch case for a few years now and really like it. I forgot where I picked it up but it was about $40. Try to find one with a least one deep drawer to house bigger diameter lights(a U2 or SFIII are the largest to fit in the bottom drawer and the Maxlite and Aleph 1 is the largest to fit in the top "showcase level" of this case, the middle drawer is quite shallow).






Looks like I may need a larger case



!!


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Luxlunatic,

Do you rotate them daily or you have specific needs for specific lite ?ups...i mean specific lites for specific needs?...

I really envy sizzlechest for having so many maglites.............keep it up guys!!


----------

